
Ask HN: How to extract the consistently upvoted domains on HN? - Siira
There are several analyses and tools that give the most upvoted&#x2F;favorited etc submissions on HN; I have yet to see an attempt that ranks the domains&#x27; long-term popularity on HN.
======
gus_massa
Take a look at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18632719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18632719)
perhaps there is some details about how they made it.

